# West coast koi farm tour today



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Went to Victoria today and went on a side trip
To the koi farm. I had a private tour of all the rooms, aquarium showrooms, building area, filter rooms, equipment many ponds inside and out. Etc.

















These
Guys were
About 30 years old.
Amazing
Large
Fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats so nice, look at those colors


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If I was rich and lived in a mansion, I would want to have an indoor pond with Kois.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I know him so well, I was working for him for 3 or 4 years. It was fun.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I remember you worked for him. Shouldve stayed ! 
Nice job.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fcszla


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to invite your close personal friends to go with you !!!! Did you take the kids? I bet they would have LOVED it. Nice shots, April. Thanks for sharing.


----------

